# My old Archer



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a vid of my old archerfish


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

that is just tooooo cool!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

when you say old Aaron do you mean you don't have him any more?


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow....awesome way to catch food!


----------



## cyber_ecco (Apr 21, 2010)

Thats so cool...nice fish Aaron. Are those from Rogers? I saw a bunch there a while back and thought they were pretty cool looking, but didn't know they caught food like that.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes I got him from Roger's and yes I don't have him anymore. I wanted to add knight goby's to the tank and he would've eaten them for sure. What I would love to do in the future is setup like a 200g+ archer tank.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I use to have 3 of these! But curiousity, how big did yours get? He looks huge!


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

6 inches or so.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!! it's a giant!


----------



## Sargasso (Apr 21, 2010)

Cool fish!

I really want to set up a brackish tank with some archers! Will knight gobies and archers work if you add them when they're the same size?


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

way too cool , love the archers


----------

